# coger cariño



## curiouss

how to say?

que coges cariño muy rápido..

- cojo cariño muy rápido ??


----------



## Alphadan

It depends, if you mean "coger cariño a" "encarñarse con/de..." I'd much rather use "become fond of..." "take a lilking to..." "get attached to..." "warm up to..." you can use these verbs with anything: object, person....


----------



## micafe

curiouss said:


> how to say?
> 
> que coges cariño muy rápido..
> 
> - cojo cariño muy rápido ??


 
Do you want the expression in English or Spanish?

Beware: the verb 'coger' is an obscene word in Argentina.


----------



## Alphadan

Rite, it means to have sex with.. but theres no way it means "to have sex with" if you say coger cariño, you CANT have sex with cariño lol


----------



## micafe

Alphadan said:


> Rite, it means to have sex with.. but theres no way it means "to have sex with" if you say coger cariño, you CANT have sex with cariño lol


 
What I'm saying is, it's NEVER said in Argentina in the sense of 'tomar' or 'agarrar'. It's something that you just don't say there unless you want to curse.


----------



## Alphadan

I'm pretty sure argentinians DO use "coger", i dont think their thinking about sex all day long. As long as your a little brainy and are able to understand the meaning of the word being used ( coger for instance ) youll have nothing to worry about i guess...


----------



## elprincipeoigres

I'm from spain and I've been living in Argentina since march. 
Well, if you said ''coger cariño'', people would look you and they'd think you are making a joke.
Here the word ''coger'' only refers to have sex.
It's funny, because they said that they would like go to spain only to ''coger''
If you are here, you couldn't  ''coger el autobus''. You have to ''tomar el autobus''.


----------



## Mafelo505

As prinicipeoigres has already stated, in Argentina 'coger' is simply not used unless you mean having sex.

You will never hear 'coger cariño' or 'coger el tren/autobús'. Instead it will be 'tomar cariño/encariñarse', 'tomar el tren/colectivo'. 
If you do say 'coger el colectivo' (even if it is understood you cannot have sex with a bus  ) you will hear people giggling behind your back and someone will friendly advise you not to use that term again...


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Mafelo505 said:


> As prinicipeoigres has already stated, in Argentina 'coger' is simply not used unless you mean having sex.
> 
> You will never hear 'coger cariño' or 'coger el tren/autobús'. Instead it will be 'tomar cariño/encariñarse', 'tomar el tren/colectivo'.
> If you do say 'coger el colectivo' (even if it is understood you cannot have sex with a bus  ) you will hear people giggling behind your back and someone will friendly advise you not to use that term again...


 
I know... I know...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

micafe said:


> What I'm saying is, it's NEVER said in Argentina in the sense of 'tomar' or 'agarrar'. It's something that you just don't say there unless you want to curse.


 
It's exactly the same deal in Venezuela (Are you calling us one-track-minded, Alphadan?  )

By the way, your translations to the term that started this thread are perfect, I totally submit to them


----------



## Alicky

Alphadan said:


> I'm pretty sure argentinians DO use "coger", i dont think their thinking about sex all day long. As long as your a little brainy and are able to understand the meaning of the word being used ( coger for instance ) youll have nothing to worry about i guess...


 
We DON'T use "coger" and yes, we pretty much think about sex all day long  .

Jokes aside, coger has become a synonym for sh*g, f*ck, etc.


----------



## Janis Joplin

curiouss said:


> how to say?
> 
> que coges cariño muy rápido..
> 
> - cojo cariño muy rápido ??


 
Yuo'd better use "encariñarse rápido" 

Yo me encariño muy rápido, tú te encariñas muy rápido...

If you say in México that somebody is "cogiendo cariño" lots of people would think your using "albur" and that you're talking with a double sense.


----------



## micafe

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> It's exactly the same deal in Venezuela


 
Are you saying in Venezuela you don't use 'coger' in the sense of 'tomar', 'agarrar' either? Does it mean the same it does in Argentina?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

micafe said:


> Are you saying in Venezuela you don't use 'coger' in the sense of 'tomar', 'agarrar' either? Does it mean the same it does in Argentina?


 
Exactamente, vecina!  Especialmente en las grandes ciudades, tenemos que cuidarnos mucho de no usar esa palabra.  

Aunque en algunas partes del interior de Venezuela, de pronto encuentras gente simpática que no es tan malpensada...


----------



## alacrancita75

Creo que en los paises de Latinamerica, sobre todo en *Mexico*, "coger" quiere decir "to f***"" -- tener relaciones sexuales.

Solo en España, creo, dicen este verbo para decir "to take, to grab, to catch", etc.  Que me digan si me equivoco...


----------



## micafe

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Exactamente, vecina!  Especialmente en las grandes ciudades, tenemos que cuidarnos mucho de no usar esa palabra.


 
Hmmm.. no tenía ni idea de que eso fuera así. Fuimos vecinas.. yo vivo en USA. A propósito.. nunca he llamado a los venezolanos 'vénecos' aunque sí he oído la palabra. La verdad, ni siquiera sabía que era una palabra ofensiva. 

¿A lo mejor no lo es y ustedes se lo están imaginando?? 

Un amigo mío tiene una amiga de internet venezolana. Ella firma sus e-mails 'tu amiga véneca'. 

PD: Tu inglés es magnífico. Segura que eres venezolana???  No serás una gringuita dándoselas de café con leche??  

Espero que no lo tomes a mal, es una broma. 

Catire = rubio -  right? See? I can speak Venezuelan also.. hehehe

Take care.


----------



## micafe

alacrancita75 said:


> Solo en España, creo, dicen este verbo para decir "to take, to grab, to catch", etc. Que me digan si me equivoco...


 
Sí, te equivocas. En Colombia tiene sólo ese sentido, el de tomar, agarrar. 

En México tienen corridas de toros. Si lo que dices es cierto, ¿Cómo dicen en México 'lo cogió el toro'? Y demás expresiones taurinas con el verbo 'coger'?.


----------



## alacrancita75

micafe said:


> Sí, te equivocas. En Colombia tiene sólo ese sentido, el de tomar, agarrar.
> 
> En México tienen corridas de toros. Si lo que dices es cierto, ¿Cómo dicen en México 'lo cogió el toro'? Y demás expresiones taurinas con el verbo 'coger'?.


 
Pues bien, es bueno saber que en Colombia se puede decir "coger" sin pena.  

De corridas de toros, no sé. Nunca he visto una corrida, entonces nunca he escuchado el uso de esta frase. Lo que si sé es que tan siquiera, es voz malsonante o vulgar decir "coger" en Mexico. Me interesa saber mas sobre este tema.


----------



## Janis Joplin

micafe said:


> ¿Cómo dicen en México 'lo cogió el toro'?


 
Pues así, pero no falta él que pregunte ¿lo cornó o se lo...? jeje!


----------



## micafe

_<<Pues bien, es bueno saber que en Colombia se puede decir "coger" sin pena.  _

Sí, creo lo mismo. Una palabra totalmente castiza y a alguien se le ocurrió darle un sentido equivocado. Una lástima. 

_<<Me interesa saber mas sobre este tema._

Sí, sería interesante que las personas de otros países (Chile, Perú, Ecuador) nos dijesen cómo se usa esta palabra en sus países. 

Lo que me llama la atención es el 'salto' que dió ese sentido de la expresión, del sur, *sur* de América hasta México, pasando por Colombia sin detenerse allí... 

Cosas de los idiomas.


----------



## micafe

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues así, pero no falta él que pregunte ¿lo cornó o se lo...? jeje!


 
Ah, bueno. Pero entonces la cosa no es tan grave como en Argentina..  
Porque allá ni soñar con decir eso..


----------



## micafe

alacrancita75 said:


> De corridas de toros, no sé. Nunca he visto una corrida,


 
Bless you..  .


----------



## jc963

Que lástima que los foristas se desviaron del tema y no le contestaron la pregunta a aquella persona en Bangladesh.  Yo, como me imagino mucha gente, me quedé con la duda.


----------



## Janis Joplin

jc963 said:


> Que lástima que los foristas se desviaron del tema y no le contestaron la pregunta a aquella persona en Bangladesh. Yo, como me imagino mucha gente, me quedé con la duda.


 

Pues yo soy *forista* y *contesté*, qué lástima que no hayas apreciado mi aportación.



Janis Joplin said:


> You'd better use "encariñarse rápido"
> *Yo me encariño muy rápido, tú te encariñas muy rápido...*


----------



## jc963

Janis Joplin la persona de Bangladesh ¡preguntaba por la versión en Inglés!


----------



## micafe

jc963 said:


> Que lástima que los foristas se desviaron del tema y no le contestaron la pregunta a aquella persona en Bangladesh. Yo, como me imagino mucha gente, me quedé con la duda.


 
¿La duda de qué?  Tú hablas español, ¿no?.

Lo que sucede es lo siguiente:

1- La pregunta no fue muy clara en cuanto a qué idioma se refería esa persona. Al menos para mí no lo fue.

2- Es muy importante, a mi modo de ver, que las personas que están aprendiendo un idioma sepan qué pueden (o deben) y qué no pueden (o no deben) decir en los diferentes países, especialmente cuando se trata de palabras que a algunos les suenan vulgares. 
Es una forma más de aprendizaje.


----------



## micafe

jc963 said:


> Janis Joplin la persona de Bangladesh ¡preguntaba por la versión en Inglés!


 
¿Cómo lo sabes? Podía estar preguntando si la frase era correcta en español o podía estar preguntando la traducción al inglés. 

En mi primer mensaje le pregunté a qué idioma se refería. Esa persona nunca, volvió, nunca contestó, desapareció del mapa . Como están las cosas, nunca vamos a saber.  

Pero la verdad, creo que estuvo bastante interesante, todos aprendimos algo.


----------



## jc963

Tienen razón, me retracto, la pregunta no fue clara, especialmente porque comienza preguntando, en Inglés.  
Tal vez solo quería saber si era coger cariño  con *g*
y cojo cariño con *j*


----------



## nv1962

Perdón, jc963, pero quizá la longitud del tema entretanto haya obfuscado la respuesta ya dada... 





jc963 said:


> Janis Joplin la persona de Bangladesh ¡preguntaba por la versión en Inglés!


Concretamente, Alphadan fue quien prácticamente como primero respondió a la pregunta, y ofrece varias alternativas en inglés.

Dicho ello, rindo cuenta de la importancia de no desviarse demasiado del tema abierto; si no, se arriesga confundir al lector - just lo opuesto de lo que se propone realizar el foro.


----------



## boyaco

ya que estamos hablando de estas cosas, que hay de la palabra 't i r a r' ?
si uno 'se tira' algo en colombia, quiere decir que lo danna.

asi fue todo el tiempo que yo vivi alla. regrese despues de unos annos y todo el mundo usaba esa palabra como la usan en la mayoria de los otros paises, cosa que me sorprendio mucho.

tambien es vulgar en argentina y en otras partes unicamente?


----------



## Mate

curiouss said:


> how to say?
> 
> que coges cariño muy rápido..
> 
> - cojo cariño muy rápido ??


 
Han habido muchas dudas sobre el uso del vocablo "coger" en la Argentina. Debo aclarar que no es un insulto, como dijo micafe, aunque puede ser parte de un insulto. Ej: ¡andá a hacerte cojer!

Por otra parte, y al sólo efecto de proteger de consecuencias no deseadas a los desprevenidos foreros que visiten mi país, me permito aconsejar lo siguiente: no cambiar el orden de las palabras y colocar las comas en el lugar preciso.

No es lo mismo decir "que coges cariño muy rápido" que decir "coges muy rápido, cariño". 

Asimismo no da igual decir "cojo muy rápido cariño?" que "¿cojo muy rápido, cariño?

Saludos


----------



## Eride

boyaco said:


> ya que estamos hablando de estas cosas, que hay de la palabra 't i r a r' ?
> si uno 'se tira' algo en colombia, quiere decir que lo danna.
> asi fue todo el tiempo que yo vivi alla. regrese despues de unos annos y todo el mundo usaba esa palabra como la usan en la mayoria de los otros paises, cosa que me sorprendio mucho.
> tambien es vulgar en argentina y en otras partes unicamente?



En España _tirarse a alguien_ es una forma vulgar (aunque no tan grosera como _follarse a alguien_) de decir _acostarse con alguien_ (en el sentido sexual, no para cantarse nanas, claro está).


----------



## Alicky

Mateamargo said:


> Han habido muchas dudas sobre el uso del vocablo "coger" en la Argentina. Debo aclarar que no es un insulto, como dijo micafe, aunque puede ser parte de un insulto. Ej: ¡andá a hacerte cojer!
> 
> Por otra parte, y al sólo efecto de proteger a los desprevenidos foreros que visiten mi país de consecuencias no deseadas, me permito aconsejar lo siguiente: no cambiar el orden de las palabras y colocar las comas en el lugar preciso.
> 
> No es lo mismo decir "que coges cariño muy rápido" que decir "coges muy rápido, cariño".
> 
> Asimismo no da igual decir "cojo muy rápido cariño?" que "¿cojo muy rápido, cariño?
> 
> Saludos


 

Si, Mate. Y no es lo mismo decir un gato montés ni las ruinas de Machu Pichu ¿no?.

Comparto 100% la opinión de micafe. Es cierto que nos hemos desviado de la pregunta original, más allá de que si era entendible o no. Pero conocer las particularidades de cada país es tán importante a mi humilde modo de ver cómo el uso de una gramática correcta. 
Yo aprecio cuando alguien me advierte sobre que palabras es "correcto" o no usar.


----------



## micafe

Mateamargo said:


> . Debo aclarar que no es un insulto, como dijo micafe, aunque puede ser parte de un insulto.


 
*No, Mateamargo. Perdóname, pero yo nunca dije que fuera un insulto. Dije que era palabra obscena, que no es lo mismo . *


----------



## micafe

boyaco said:


> ya que estamos hablando de estas cosas, que hay de la palabra 't i r a r' ?
> si uno 'se tira' algo en colombia, quiere decir que lo danna.
> 
> asi fue todo el tiempo que yo vivi alla. regrese despues de unos annos y todo el mundo usaba esa palabra como la usan en la mayoria de los otros paises, cosa que me sorprendio mucho.
> 
> tambien es vulgar en argentina y en otras partes unicamente?


 
Es que 'tirarse algo' y 'tirarse a alguien' son dos cosas muy diferentes.  

Pero en Colombia todavía puedes decir 'se tiró al niño', hablando por ejemplo de una madre que no controló a su hijo y éste se volvió un patán. O algún otro ejemplo parecido. 

De todas maneras, el verbo no ha salido del idioma hablado cotidianamente, sea con el sentido que decías antes de 'dañar' o 'estropear' algo, con el sentido de botar a la basura o con el de 'hacer tiros' (disparos).

Deduzco que eres boyacense. Hermosa tierra


----------



## Mate

micafe said:


> *No, Mateamargo. Perdóname, pero yo nunca dije que fuera un insulto. Dije que era palabra obscena, que no es lo mismo . *


 
Then, perhaps I misundestood this:

Post 5#

"What I'm saying is, it's NEVER said in Argentina in the sense of 'tomar' or 'agarrar'. It's something that you just don't say there unless you want to curse. "


----------



## micafe

Mateamargo said:


> Then, perhaps I misundestood this:
> 
> It's something that you just don't say there unless you want to curse. "


 
I don't know.. do you think *'curse'* means *'insultar'*? 

*WordReference.com

insultar* _verbo transitivo_ to insult

*curse*[k3*:*s] 
*I* _nombre_ 
*  1* taco, palabrota 
*  2* maldición

*II* _verbo intransitivo_ & _verbo transitivo_ maldecir

Maybe..... what do I know


----------



## Aquileo

Curse in that case means to "swear" or "decir malas palabras."


----------



## Mate

micafe said:


> I don't know.. do you think *'curse'* means *'insultar'*?
> 
> *WordReference.com
> 
> insultar* _verbo transitivo_ to insult
> 
> *curse*[k3*:*s]
> *I* _nombre_
> *1* taco, palabrota
> *2* maldición
> 
> *II* _verbo intransitivo_ & _verbo transitivo_ maldecir
> 
> Maybe..... what do I know


 
Yo interpreté tu post como que "coger" es una palabra que se usa para insultar o maldecir (curse) y no estuve de acuerdo. 

Luego recordé que "coger" forma parte de ciertas frases o expresiones coloquiales "non sanctas" una de las cuales, venciendo mis termores al castigo divino, me atreví a transcribir. 

No offense meant whatsoever, God forbid!


----------



## boyaco

micafe said:


> Deduzco que eres boyacense. Hermosa tierra


correcto 

Nadie mas respondio, solo el colombiano y la respuesta colombiana ya la sabia  jeje.


----------



## fool4jesus

En Costa Rica, también, oí la palabra "coger" para significar "agarrar" (un pomo de puerta) o en un caso "seguir" (la orilla de un lago).


----------



## Djronan

En Argentina se usa "collectivo" para "autobus."

Daniel


----------



## micafe

Mateamargo said:


> No offense meant whatsoever, God forbid!


 
I know . We are all learning..


----------



## micafe

boyaco said:


> correcto
> 
> Nadie mas respondio, solo el colombiano *la colombiana * y la respuesta colombiana ya la sabia jeje.


 
Te la estaba recordando.. jejeje. 

Bueno, es tarde y por ejemplo los españoles ya están durmiendo. Algunos latino americanos también... 

Es bueno saber esas cosas. Alguien ya contestará..


----------



## JB

Dear Curiouss:
1.  I have read all the stuff.  It seems you still do not have a translation into English.  I am not sure what the expression means in Spanish.  Perhaps if a native speaker could enlighten me, or if you could give an explanatoin and/or context, I could put in my two cents.

2.  En México oí el chiste que "la palabra 'recoger' no significa 'coger de nuevo'."  I thought that "coger" had that meaning only in Mexico, and didn't realize it was used that way in some other countries as well.  I belive it is more like "screw" in English, which is a little less vulgar than "fuck".    

3.  Based on Janis Joplin's Spanish offering, I will suggest "to falll in love at the drop of a hat."  (enamorarse, rápido, con la más mínima provocación),

4.  Finally, don't all men, everywhere, all ethnicites, all ages, think about sex all the time?  The forero/forista who asked that question must have been a woman.  No offense.


----------



## micafe

Djronan said:


> En Argentina se usa "collectivo" para "autobus."
> 
> Daniel


 
*Colectivo*. Con una sola 'L'


----------



## nv1962

JBruce, Alphadan already posted the English version, practically at the top of the first page: 





Alphadan said:


> It depends, if you mean "coger cariño a" "encarñarse con/de..." I'd much rather use "become fond of..." "take a lilking to..." "get attached to..." "warm up to..." you can use these verbs with anything: object, person....


 The rest is, um, an interesting read. _Almost _as interesting as the "Spanish heritage" one...


----------



## mirx

En México los toros "cornean"  y no cogen (al menos no los destinados al ruedo).

Pero *si* se coge al toro por los cuernos.

Coger tiene los dos significados:

Tener sexo
Tomar, agarrar.

El uso de cada uno depende de las regiones, del nivel socioculral de las personas y más probablemente de la edad. Los presentaores de televición utilizan "coger" como agarrar, dos hombres jóvenes siempre (o casi) se referirían a la acepción sexual.

Tirar tiene más significados incluyendo el sexual.

1.-Me tiré la leche encima.
2.-Juan tiró las llaves de su carro.
3.-Juan se tiró a María en su carro.
4.-Jaun tiró a María bajándose de su carro.-

1.- Me eché la leche encima.
2.- Juan accidentalmente dejó caer las llaves de su carro.
3.- Juan tuvo sexo con María en su carro.
4.- Juan hizo que María se cayera.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

micafe said:


> PD: Tu inglés es magnífico. Segura que eres venezolana??? No serás una gringuita dándoselas de café con leche??


 
LOL!  Well, I'm an English teacher (& translator. Perhaps not the best one, pero ahí le vamos  ).  And yes, I'm aware venecos aren't known worldwide for speaking good English, so it's okay...   

Y gracias por lo de café con leche... Así me decían unos amigos francesitos, pero cómo se morían de la envidia de verla a una batiéndose con una salsita o un merenguito apreta'o... 



boyaco said:


> ya que estamos hablando de estas cosas, que hay de la palabra 't i r a r' ?
> tambien es vulgar en argentina y en otras partes unicamente?


 
Pues, aquí es vulgar.  De hecho, cuando se usa con ese sentido, normalmente lo usan son los jóvenes en su slang.  Aunque también la palabra tiene acepciones más 'sanitas'.



micafe said:


> Bueno, es tarde y por ejemplo los españoles ya están durmiendo. Algunos latino americanos también...


 
Fue mi caso.  Pero me encontré con bastante qué hacer esta mañana, je je!   



jbruceismay said:


> I belive it is more like "screw" in English, which is a little less vulgar than "fuck". <Well...  I don't know what it's like in other countries, but in Venezuela, "cog*r" would be like "f*ck".  "Tirar" would be like "scr*w".  Not for the meaning, but for how 'offensive' it is.  You can f*ck someone or f*ck "with" someone ==> cog*rse a alguien, period.  You can scr*w someone==> tirarse a alguien, tirar con alguien.  Weird, isn't it? >
> Based on Janis Joplin's Spanish offering, I will suggest "to falll in love at the drop of a hat." <Nice one!> (enamorarse, rápido, con la más mínima provocación)


 


nv1962 said:


> JBruce, Alphadan already posted the English version, practically at the top of the first page<yes, that's tue.  A very accurate one, indeed>: The rest is, um, an interesting read. _Almost _as interesting as the "Spanish heritage" one...  <Man, don't even mention that thread!  It has too many posts already.  Do you think it needs more publicity?


 


mirx said:


> En México los toros "cornean" y no cogen (al menos no los destinados al ruedo).
> Pero *si* se coge al toro por los cuernos.<That's quite a popular expression here, 'coger al toro por los cuernos'.  But if you're smart, you'd say 'sujetar', 'agarrar', 'tomar'... >


 
The rest of your post, mirx, is perfect.  I totally agree with you.


----------



## alacrancita75

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues así, pero no falta él que pregunte ¿lo cornó o se lo...? jeje!


 
Por eso me gusta su pais...siempre con las bromas!


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> En México los toros "cornean"...


 
Siempre pensé que lo correcto era *cornar*...pero ya me puse a buscar y es exactamente como tu dices *cornear*...no se me vuelve a pasar.


----------



## micafe

Muy interesante hilo. 

Como se dice en la jerga política (y tal vez en otras más?), creo que hay 'suficiente ilustración' y el tema debe ser 'finiquitado' (Una palabreja poco usada para los estudiantes de español). 

Nos fuimos para 'cornear' y ése debería ser un hilo diferente. Digo yo.. 

¿Qué opinan los señores moderadores?


----------



## thesmithtopher

Pasé 6 meses en Ecuador y ahí se usa "coger" cómo en España.  Coger al autobus, el tren.  "Cógelo" para decirle a alguien que coja algo. Y si juegas a "tag", tienes que cogerle a otra persona.

Lo interesante es que continuaba usar "coger" en centroamérica sin notar que nadie si riera de mí, pero tal vez no me fijaba bien...


----------



## fcojavi

Hola, soy de España. Creo que ha habido muy pocas respuestas en este hilo a la pregunta original de curiouss.
Dejando de lado el sentido del verbo coger en Argentina u otros lugares, yo formularía la pregunta de nuevo, especificando aún más.
Estoy en España, donde "coger" no tiene ningún significado obsceno y quiero traducir al inglés la expresión "coger cariño a alguien", que es bastante común aquí.
p.ej:
"Es una persona muy agradable, en poco tiempo le he cogido cariño".

¿Sabe alguien cómo traducir esto al inglés?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## nanel

Lo tienes al principio del hilo, fcojavi:



Alphadan said:


> It depends, if you mean "coger cariño a" "encarñarse con/de..." I'd much rather use "become fond of..." "take a lilking to..." "get attached to..." "warm up to..." you can use these verbs with anything: object, person....


----------

